# Canada Life - Great West Offer



## fangs (11 Jun 2003)

For those of you that have hung onto your CL shares and are contemplating the Great West offer.  I'm just looking for a consensus on the best approach.  Take the cash, accept the new GW shares or split 50/50?

I'm inclined to accept the shares to keep a balanced portfolio but haven't found any clear info on the prospects for the new conglomerate.

BTW I'm clear on capital gains tax implications and realise that personal situations can dictate what people do, just looking to see if there's a consensus out there?

Your help as always is much appreciated


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2003)

might be of interest.


----------



## Ray (12 Jun 2003)

Does anyone know what the difference is in electing for Common Shares or (non-cumulative)Preferential E or Preferential F Shares?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jun 2003)

This was asked before but I don't think that anybody was able to answer it. I'd recommend that you contact _Canada Life_ and/or their registrars for clarification.


----------



## CIARA (12 Jun 2003)

*Canada Life*

See Jill Kirby item on last Sunday's Times where she gives a bit of info on this 
CIARA


----------

